# eliminator.... finisher.... what about destroyer?



## jbhunter (Oct 7, 2002)

After hunting with Doug last week I am convinced that the Destroyer is the most comfortable and natural looking layout blind...Also the sled underneath let us haul our decoys. One more trip to Scheels. Thanks Doug, JBH


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

I've never hunted with a Finisher but I really like the Destroyer. You can't beat the sled.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I love my Finisher, it doesnt take up much space either like the Eliminator or the Destroyer. I have hunted out of mine every weekend since early goose opener and havent found a problem with it yet. you just have to make sure to mud the hell out of them, or else they will have a really bad shine to them when it is sunny out. If i did break a piece on it, it wouldnt be hard at all to replace it wit a new one. All that i know is that the Xlandera look like crap, and the back rest sucks on them, I sat in one at sheels and they are very uncomfertable. I know a couple guys that use the destroyers and they love them to, the sled was a great idea, in the spring that will be the ticket for hauling decoys out into flooded corn.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

The destoryer is where it is at. I can haul 6 of them in the back of my short box pickup along with my dog kennel, shell decoys, guns blind bags, and all the other misc. stuff I haul around. Once we get out in the field it takes no time to get them set up, just flip them open and you are ready to go. I can't wait to use them in the spring with the muddy fields!! If anyone is in the market and wants to look at them or possibly hunt out of them with me, just send me an e-mail.


----------

